# 2014 NFL Survival Poll



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Alright Gentlemen football season is less than a month away so it's time again for the Puff Piper NFL Survivor Pool. If you've never played before, the goal is to pick one team each week that you think will win that week's game. After you have used a team once you can't use them again. If your team loses you will get a strike. After you receive two strikes you're out. The last one standing will receive a tin of tobacco from each of the losers.

This year we are doing 2 strikes before elimination. Your pick must be in before 1 PM Eastern Time for the Sunday games. If there are teams that play on Thursday night or some other night before Sunday that you want to use, you must pick them before the start of that game.

I am requiring at least one trade with 100% Positive Trader Feedback to play.

I set the group up on Yahoo so you will need a yahoo account to log in, and please use the name you use on Puff when you create your fantasy name, just so we know who everyone is.

Yahoo! Sports Fantasy Survival Football
The Group ID # is 729
The password is dunhill
Join a Group | Survival Football | Yahoo Sports


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Whoo!!!!!! :whoo: here we go again!!! Now's my time to defend my title!!! (NFL Puff survivor!)


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm registered!

Thanks for organizing this, Derrick!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Embarrassing memories from last season seem to have faded somehow; I'm in!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Embarrassing memories from last season seem to have faded somehow; I'm in!


Really? Still seems like yesterday that I became last man standing! :thumb: But I'll be wishing good luck to this year's participants anyway!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

There is still room for more.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Yes! We need more participants!!! Otherwise it will be a very short contest!!!:fencing::boxing::attention:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Not to mention a very small haul when I sweep to victory.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

My goal is to make it to week 3


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Yup. I'm in. Again. For like 4 weeks. :lol:


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

This is confusing


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

but im in, yahoo is crazy


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Not to mention a very small haul when I sweep to victory.


Umm... No I think you are confusing yourself with me since I'm the one who will be raking it in!!! :madgrin:oke:



Commander Quan said:


> My goal is to make it to week 3





Adam said:


> Yup. I'm in. Again. For like 4 weeks. :lol:


Oh Yeah? Well I'm in all the way to the #1 spot!!!:first:...again!!

....I just realized, the competition has not even begun and we are all trash talking already!!!:biggrin: Now that's teamwork!!:thumb:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Not to mention a very small haul when I sweep to victory.


It's like getting invited to an orgy with just 2 other people :lol:

Come'on guys- everybody loves wagering pipe tobacco ipe:


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> It's like getting invited to an orgy with just 2 other people :lol:
> 
> *Come'on guys- everybody loves wagering pipe tobacco *ipe:


Damn straight we do!! :biggrin:


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Er999 said:


> ....I just realized, the competition has not even begun and we are all trash talking already!!!:biggrin: Now that's teamwork!!:thumb:


The sad thing to me is that this is as hardcore as it gets when pipers try to trash talk... :lol:


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

MarkC said:


> The sad thing to me is that this is as hardcore as it gets when pipers try to trash talk... :lol:


Oh go smoke a pipe! :cheeky: at least we are civilized when it comes to competitions and trash talkings compared to _some_ other sports. :biggrin:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Only seven players so far?!?!? That means this contest will be a short one!!!!! Come on people! Get in here!!! Just one week until kickoff!!!!


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

1 tin for the potential to win a dump truck load of tobacco (if a bunch of people get in)? I'm in. Holy cow if I were new to pipe smoking and looking to start a small cellar, this would be a good start. plus its as easy as picking one NFL team to win their game that week, you can only get it wrong 3 times!!!


maybe someone could sticky this thread


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

bigdaddychester said:


> 1 tin for the potential to win a dump truck load of tobacco (if a bunch of people get in)? I'm in. Holy cow if I were new to pipe smoking and looking to start a small cellar, this would be a good start. plus its as easy as picking one NFL team to win their game that week,* you can only get it wrong 3 times*!!!
> 
> maybe someone could sticky this thread


I think that this season, it's 2 strikes and you're out.

Getting this thread stickied does have possibilities.....:hmm:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The NFL season starts Thursday :banana:

Last chance to get in on this.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Commander Quan said:


> The NFL season starts Thursday :banana:
> 
> Last chance to get in on this.


All right!!!!
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Go Hawks!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I took Indy...oh yeah :nod:


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

for clarification once you pick a team you cannot pick them again the rest of the season correct?


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

3/4ths of the players made it through week one with out a strike. 

Tibias, Indy was a ballsy pick, sorry that didn't work out for you.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Commander Quan said:


> 3/4ths of the players made it through week one with out a strike.
> 
> Tibias, Indy was a ballsy pick, sorry that didn't work out for you.


 Sorry Tobias, looks like you're the first one to go....and the first one to start getting your tin ready to ship.:banana:


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

And I've got my first strike... I'm pretty sure last year Cleveland killed me by picking against them and for them... And they are halfway to the same thing this year....


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I assumed that I already had a strike; Green Bay was down 21-3 when I went to work yesterday.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Our second victim...only six remain!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I tried to get cute with my Atlanta pick. That bit me in the @$$.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Good, good, keep it up and I'll be the last man standing for the second year in a row!!!(rubs hands together like a straight up mad scientist) :evil:


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

With how ealry I bugged Quan about starting this... You'd think I wouldn't be so terrible at it... Congrats whoever wins... :lol:


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

geez, i totally stunk it up this year!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Adam said:


> With how ealry I bugged Quan about starting this... You'd think I wouldn't be so terrible at it... *Congrats whoever wins*... :lol:


:evil:...that, Adam, is going to be me in a few weeks from now...:mischief:



bigdaddychester said:


> geez, i totally stunk it up this year!


Yes friend, thank you so very much for making it easier for me to win this year...in fact, once I get official "confirmation" of my winner status, I'll give you a ring bump just cause I'm so nice...:bump2:


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

oooooohhhh brother!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Don't worry guys; I'll take care of him.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Don't worry guys; I'll take care of him.


:eyebrows:Yeah sure, I'd like to see you try.:boink: BRING IT BABY!!!!:caked::fencing:


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

:shock: .....well ...that'll teach me to either mouth off or to choose the team opposing one of the two home-state teams (Cowboys and Texans)....that's ok though, you still haven't seen the last of me and I will prevail!!!!!:rockon::first::boxing:eace::SM


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

By prevail you mean to go spectacularly down in flames right?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow. What a lame finish! I'm almost embarrassed enough to say forget the tobacco. Almost.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Congrats Mark


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Wow. What a lame finish! I'm almost embarrassed enough to say forget the tobacco. Almost.


Noted....

Now what's your pleasure? ipe:


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Worst year for team picking ever!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

......:twitch:....(starts yelling) what the gorram hell?!?!?!:banghead:I chose the gorram clevelands because I thought that they would win over  Jacksonville and they go and pick _this_ time to screw me over?!?!?!:banghead: (stops yelling) wonderful....ah whatever, worst year for team picking indeed.....I'll just try again next year, you haven't seen the last of me!!!!!(rides off into the sunset):flame:

So mark won huh? What's your pleasure? What do I owe you for all of that dirty smack trash talking that I did?:biggrin:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, you guys know me; if you're ordering, go with a virginia. If you're pulling a till from your cellar, just grab something that looks interesting. I'll get my address out later today.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats Mark! I'll try to get something out before the end of the week


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Got it, will try to ship by the end of the week or early next week.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

@MarkC you sir, are an extremely difficult puffer to shop for, _especially_ since I have been trash talking all contest long. I just placed your order, will post dcn if and when I get it. Should ship tomorrow...or at least they will process the order tomorrow... I hope you enjoy it. :biggrin:


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Here's the dcn, it appears that it is almost at your place, enjoy. Sent via usps.

9200190106531503380327


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

First tin arrived today; Hamborger Veermaster from defetis-obviously a man of superior taste, if not superior picking skills...


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

@MarkC

I'll have your package airborne tomorrow- sorry, I've been out of town this past week.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Smokingpipes Order No. 321681


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Eduardo's came today; another nice selection! McClelland's No. 25, plus pipe cleaners. I was looking to try this one again; I tried it when I was first starting out and thought it was okay. Now that I'm more into Virginias, I'll bet it'll be much better!


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to get yours out yet, or even to acquire it. Going through a busy period here at work, so it may be a week or two before I can get to it. But rest assured, I WILL get it to you at some point. Sorry!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

No hurry, Adam. The good thing is that as long as I have something on the way from you guys, I don't have that "I need to order something!" desperation. :lol:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

lane:

9405903699300278747161


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Eduardo's came today; another nice selection! McClelland's No. 25, plus pipe cleaners. I was looking to try this one again; I tried it when I was first starting out and thought it was okay. Now that I'm more into Virginias, I'll bet it'll be much better!


HA! Booyah! Looks like I nailed it, you are a difficult puffer to shop for, been looking at your tobacco cellar to find something awesome to give you. All that was largely due to my feeling obligated to go above and beyond since I had been talking big trash and then going down in flames :flame: so it's good that I nailed it, I hope you enjoy it now! :biggrin:


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

9400115901419636053838 hope you like it


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Another excellent choice arrived today: this years Christmas Cheer, which I haven't picked up yet! I'm thinking this was yours, Mike?

I'm getting some seriously good tobacco here, guys; thanks!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Today's cool package came from Tobias, and I was wondering what kind of oddity he'd come up with. A tin of Three Nuns, and a tin of McClelland's Arcadian Ribbon, with what appears through the dust to be a 2006 date stamp. Thank you!


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Totally late again. kept fighting back and forth what to send to you and ended up getting called out on the road for the last 2-1/2 weeks. got enough rain to cancel the next 2 days of work so I called in an order which should be on your doorstep before I get an invoice for it, I don't know how that ever happens.

FWIW, I'm still doing horrible in my other pickem leagues. I hope you enjoy the tins!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Mark y,our package is on it's way.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

bigdaddychester said:


> FWIW, I'm still doing horrible in my other pickem leagues. I hope you enjoy the tins!


Yeah. I'm in another pool that's based on the survival pool set up, though slightly different. As it turns out, you guys only had to last one more week; I haven't picked a winner since.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Two more packages arrived today. First, I think from Brian (who would probably give heroin to a recovering junkie and laugh!), a tin each of Red Ribbon and Red Flake. Can't go wrong with a red virginia! Second, from Derek, Solani's Virginia Flake and SG's Sam's Flake. Now the Solani I've been curious about for years, ever since I first tried ABF. But the Sam's Flake I know absolutely nothing about, but the word "Kendall" appears on the tin. This makes me nervous...

Good news: I found the camera cable that the cats hid (behind the box of bootleg live jazz cds in the bedroom closet; why didn't I think of that?), so as soon as Adam's tin gets here, I'll post a photo.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Two more packages arrived today. First, I think from Brian (who would probably give heroin to a recovering junkie and laugh!).


HAHAHAHA!!! :twisted::twisted:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Apparently someone went into the cave and poked Adam with a stick...  Anyway, he sent along a tin of Dunbar (one I'm not familiar with, but it's Esoterica, right?) and one of Irish Flake (which I needed!). The phone cable game is apparently going back in the favor of the cats, so no photo, sorry. See everyone next year!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Apparently someone went into the cave and poked Adam with a stick...  Anyway, he sent along a tin of Dunbar (one I'm not familiar with, but it's Esoterica, right?) and one of Irish Flake (which I needed!). The phone cable game is apparently going back in the favor of the cats, so no photo, sorry. See everyone next year!


Awesome!!! See everyone next year!!!

BTW: photos!!! :lol:


----------

